

The .NET Micro Framework - Hardware for Software People - mgorsuch
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheNETMicroFrameworkHardwareForSoftwarePeople.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+ScottHanselman+(Scott+Hanselman+-+ComputerZen.com)

======
evo_9
This is really cool. I love C#, it's a great language and this opens up some
cool new possibilities.

Interesting to see MS doing so much open sourcing these days too.

